# Chase on 495 North in Norton?



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I was driving home from classes today on 495 south, and on the north side I noticed 2 cruisers, I think they were Norton cruisers but I'm not sure, and it looked like they were chasing a small grayish, old car. I got off the highway on 123 in Norton and 2 unmarked cruisers were headed towards the highway, and then when I passed over 495 and looked back, it looked like the 2 cruisers that I saw on the highway were stopped in the middle of the highway. I was just wondering if there was a chase, and if so, what happened?


Thanks


----------



## Ptlm. King (Apr 14, 2004)

Nothing that I was aware of....


----------

